# [SOLVED] Mouse stutters with AMD radeon products



## mscp (Apr 18, 2021)

Is anyone experiencing mouse stutters with AMD Radeon cards on Windows 10 20H2? No matter which driver I install, I keep getting them on both my computers. AMD is also not being very helpful at customer support...

Should I just move to NVIDIA's Quadro? I have two AMD graphic cards and both have the same issues. I'm almost positive it's a driver thing since Microsoft's basic adapter driver does not bring up the issue.

Cheers.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 18, 2021)

SET PCIe = GEN3 or install the latest BETA BIOS








[Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht


Inhaltsverzeichnis: UEFI Collection | Hersteller Support Links | UEFI Mods | Weiterführende Links Keine weiteren Updates mehr geplant! AM5 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht ASRock ASUS Biostar Gigabyte MSI EVGA NZXT B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450 B550 X370 X470 X570 B350 B450...




www.hardwareluxx.de





Make sure to install the latest chipset driver








AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers (4.11.15.342) Download


This driver package contains the chipset drivers for AMD Ryzen processors for best performance and energy-efficient operation on Microsoft Windows.




www.techpowerup.com




and


----------



## mscp (Apr 18, 2021)

Pictus said:


> SET PCIe = GEN3 or install the latest BETA BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do those things soon. Thanks Pictus!


----------



## mscp (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm afraid the issue persists. I think those would work for AMD Ryzen series. Not for Intel, as I've changed PCIE settings to Gen 3 on MSI's BIOS and did the power settings change --- and nothing has really changed.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 18, 2021)

Ahhh Sorry!
Yes it is for AMD... 

I have no problem with USB and Radeon cards...
Anyway...
Uninstall the current driver with DDU








Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) V18.0.3.8 Released.


Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) V18.0.3.8 Released. ChangeLog: AMD: Deactivated the removal of the AMDKMPFD. AMD: AMD audio bus removal fixes / enhancements. Nvidia: Removal of the NVPCF service. All: Misc fixes and enhancements to the Interfaces removal. Language: Chinese (Simplified).xml...




www.wagnardsoft.com





And try to install only the driver


Btw, here I use the PRO driver
It works with most of the Radeon cards too...


https://www.amd.com/en/support/professional-graphics/radeon-pro/radeon-pro-w5000-series/radeon-pro-w5500


----------



## mscp (Apr 18, 2021)

Pictus said:


> Ahhh Sorry!
> Yes it is for AMD...
> 
> I have no problem with USB and Radeon cards...
> ...



Yup. Did those two as well. No luck. hehe.


----------



## Pictus (Apr 18, 2021)

Maybe try to clear the BIOS CMOS and change the USB port and Disable Hibernate...


https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2859-enable-disable-hibernate-windows-10-a.html


I have no more ideas...

BTW, the Quadro cards with small fans can be noisy...


----------



## Scalms (Apr 18, 2021)

Probably a dumb suggestion on my part, are there any other USB ports to try to plug the mouse into? I had similar stutter issues until I moved my mouse USB to the front of my desktop, then problem solved.


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 18, 2021)

Some sort of frequentie of the Graphics Card disturbing the Wireless signal of the mouse?
Sounds stupid, but you never know.
Eg : I needed a new mouse and bought a medium model Logi model. On my Mac Mini,
sometimes the mousemovements where not translated. As if there was some dirt in the
optics. Tried a wired mouse from HP, no problem. So receiver ? Changed USB, used a USB
extension cord,... finally it was the desk ! The surface of the Output Platform desk is coated
with something that does not go wel with "led" mice. I changed it with a Laser mouse, no
problem at all, and the Logi is now doing great on my other Mac.
Just to tell, some weird stuff can happen, even if it's seem totally not logical.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 19, 2021)

Scalms said:


> Probably a dumb suggestion on my part, are there any other USB ports to try to plug the mouse into? I had similar stutter issues until I moved my mouse USB to the front of my desktop, then problem solved.


Same here,

I have multiple USB ports on my computer. I've noticed that when I connect an external drive to one of those ports (on the front), my mouse behaves badly and my computer seems to stutter.
Try other USB ports for your stuff.


----------



## mscp (Apr 19, 2021)

I replaced my graphics card with a beefy 12gb Radeon 6700 xt. So far, no lagging.


----------



## mscp (Apr 19, 2021)

After some empirical testing, I believe that the reason why my mouse cursor and UI was somewhat lagging, and monitor was flickering was because there was not enough VRAM and graphics power to drive a 32" 4k monitor well. Now that I replaced it with the 12gb one, all seems to be just "dandy". haha.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 23, 2021)

Hmmm....I would have tried another mouse, the most affordable replacement in the chain. You did noy mention what mouse was being used. If if were possible I'd still use a P2/2 mouse. I don't think they have removed that port yet. I always find the Logicech brand can be flakey.


----------



## mscp (Apr 23, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> Hmmm....I would have tried another mouse, the most affordable replacement in the chain. You did noy mention what mouse was being used. If if were possible I'd still use a P2/2 mouse. I don't think they have removed that port yet. I always find the Logicech brand can be flakey.


It’s a kensington trackball but I’ve fixed the issue. It was the graphics card.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 23, 2021)

The crappiest 10 dollar mouse should work.
Good News is they’ve got fixes for USB problems now.

Definitely not the usual trouble free times we were use to.

Even INT€£ released their newest chips without Graphics Drivers.

This is Bush league incompetence and poor Quality Control.


----------



## mscp (Apr 23, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> The crappiest 10 dollar mouse should work.
> Good News is they’ve got fixes for USB problems now.
> 
> Definitely not the usual trouble free times we were use to.
> ...


It’s a kensington trackball but I’ve fixed the issue. It was the graphics card.


----------

